# Super Ser Gas Heaters



## ophelia (29 Jan 2009)

Does anyone know if Super Sers (the ones which use Calor bottled gas) are still being sold and if so where in the Dublin area?


----------



## Guest110 (29 Jan 2009)

You can get them in Power City


----------



## Hoagy (29 Jan 2009)

Also Woodies.


----------



## ophelia (29 Jan 2009)

Thanks, I'll have a look in Woodies.


----------



## z104 (29 Jan 2009)

Are they safe?


----------



## Smashbox (29 Jan 2009)

Woodies have them, I got a catalogue yesterday.

A Calor Superser Radiant Gas Heater, max heat 4.2kw and works with Butane costs €134.99

Woodies also allows you to buy online, 72 hour delivery anywhere in Ireland is €15


----------



## theengineer (29 Jan 2009)

Niallers said:


> Are they safe?


 
The new ones are safe. The manfacturers instructions must of course be followed.
They all have a flame lift devise, which operates if the oxygen levels reduced and avoid the possiblity of levels of carbon monoxide building up. You do need to ensure the gas bottle is ok, 

The termocouple works where the flame goes out and shuts off the gas.

They are fast to heat a room. As with all gas appliances, one needs good ventilation


----------



## S.L.F (29 Jan 2009)

I bought one of them from Woodies to boost my BER rating for my flat.

Cost me €134.


----------



## theengineer (29 Jan 2009)

how does it boost ber ratings? greater efficiency?


----------



## S.L.F (29 Jan 2009)

theengineer said:


> how does it boost ber ratings? greater efficiency?


 
No its just the way the BER software is set up.

If you put your gas heater as your primary source of heating then the software will give you a better rating.


----------



## kada_fd (15 Feb 2009)

just wondering how long does a bottle of gas usualy last with the new ones? my house heating isnt working at the moment and i've been using one my dad gave us a loan of..putting it on in the evening is only lasting for a max of 2 weeks a bottle..thats just under 60euro for only 4 weeks..its pretty costly


----------



## ophelia (15 Feb 2009)

I think Mum uses hers for about 2 hours per day - on one bar setting and it lasts about a month.


----------



## Teatime (16 Feb 2009)

ophelia said:


> Does anyone know if Super Sers (the ones which use Calor bottled gas) are still being sold and if so where in the Dublin area?


 
Super Sers really remind me of growing up in the 1980s. I used to think the bars were made from the same material on the space shuttle...


----------



## RSMike (23 Feb 2009)

just beware that unvented gas heater like super sers can be dangerous and do generate a lot of condensation, previous post


----------



## gerard Fitzgerald (26 Apr 2015)

Have a Calor superser,the flame in the front of the heater is gone very high!!!! Do I need to change the regulator on the top of the gas bottle -???? Maybe it's gone old!!!!


----------



## gerard Fitzgerald (27 Apr 2015)

Where do you get your Calor superser serviced -????? As mine might need one!!!!


----------

